# WES Equivalency - Postgraduate diploma (1 year): Masters, Bachelors or One-year pgm?



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

My ECA evaluation says -
"Bachelor's degree (four years) and postgraduate diploma (one year)"

I have done 4 year B.Tech course and 1 year full time MBA executive from India.

While filling 'Studies and Languages' section in Express Entry profile, I see 2 sections - "Level of education" and "Level of education (Canadian equivalent) shown on Education Credential Assessment (ECA) report.."

For my B.Tech/Bachelors I do not have any confusion as I can select Bachelor's for both sections.

For my 1 year full time MBA executive though, what should I select?
a. Can I select 'Masters' under 'Level of education'?
b. Which option should I select under 'Level of education shown on ECA report'? Masters, Bachelors or One-year program?

P.S- Ignore my signature. Thats for Australia.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mission65points said:


> For my 1 year full time MBA executive though, what should I select?
> a. Can I select 'Masters' under 'Level of education'?


Do you know what MBA stands for? If so, there is the answer to your question.




> b. Which option should I select under 'Level of education shown on ECA report'? Masters, Bachelors or One-year program?



Do you have an ECA report? If so, follow what it says. If not, keep in mind that A) a B.Tech is not usually considered equivalent to a B.A. and B) that the Indian education system is inferior to the Canadian system and, as such, Indian credentials do not automatically transfer over and are often considered to be lower than Canadian credentials.


----------



## Ashu_2015 (Apr 4, 2015)

I have done MBA from NMIMS. WES considered my MBA equivalent to Postgraduate Diploma (1 year). I want to get re-assessment for MBA from another body. Should I apply to ICAS or ICES or University of Toronto? If anyone have past experience of getting MBA assessed from these bodies then please let me know. Thanks for help


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It’s not likely that you will get a direct India MBA <~> Canadian MBA equivalency assessment as the education in India =/= Canada. 

WES is pretty well regarded as far as valuations go and if they have assessed your Indian MBA as a 1 year Postgraduate Diploma then it’s not likely the others will evaluate it to be equal to a Canadian MBA. 

Masters Degrees in Canada generally take _*two*_ years to complete, so it would be unfair to students in Canadian universities who spend the time and money to gain admission to and complete the 2 years of study (getting into the Masters Program in Canada is difficult and not all applicants are admitted to the program) if students from India get the same credit for a program that was only 1 year at a school that wasn’t academically equal to a Canadian university.


----------



## Ashu_2015 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for your quick reply. However, NMIMS MBA was a 2 full-year program and not 1 year


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ashu_2015 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. However, NMIMS MBA was a 2 full-year program and not 1 year



The length of the program isn't the deciding factor. Contrary to what was posted above, many Canadian Master's programs are only one year in duration. 

What matters is the quality of the education, and the Indian education system simply isn't as good as the Canadian system . I am a professor who teaches many international students and I see evidence of this every day - in fact, I am often shocked by the poor quality of the Indian education system. So you have to accept that while you do have a Master's in India, the quality of your education is so far below the Master's level in Canada that your education is only equivalent to a one year post-graduate diploma here.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> The length of the program isn't the deciding factor. *Contrary to what was posted above, many Canadian Master's programs are only one year in duration*.
> 
> What matters is the quality of the education, and the Indian education system simply isn't as good as the Canadian system . I am a professor who teaches many international students and I see evidence of this every day - in fact, I am often shocked by the poor quality of the Indian education system. So you have to accept that while you do have a Master's in India, the quality of your education is so far below the Master's level in Canada that your education is only equivalent to a one year post-graduate diploma here.


I stand corrected...


----------

